# Free bag of Natura dog food - Innova, Evo, etc.



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

I have NO idea if proctor and gamble (who bought out Natura) is behind this coupon campaign or not, but this is a great deal for those of you who feed Natura foods....

Innova
Evo
California Natural
Healthwise
Karma

Go here: https://naturaadvantage.com/ and fill out the form and they will mail you a coupon good for one free bag of any of those foods. After you fill out your address, it will give you the stores nearest you. 

The website can be kind of temperamental, but if you hang in there - you will get it. It says the coupon will be mailed within 10 days. 

This is "as long as supplies last" so I imagine they will pull the offer before long.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks! I put in for my bag of Evo and got the reply. It's the only food that Chelsy can eat without developing colitis with her salmon allergy so that will help us out a lot.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I filled out all the info, but then theres no list of retailers, just a link to their site, I know that theres a feed store 5 mins away that carries natura brands, I wonder why its not showing up.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Thats odd I filled that out yesterday and I only got a coupon for 7 bucks off any bag.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Cool! My coupon is on the way. I think anyone having problems should wait for the page to fully load. It took forever on my end for some reason.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Cool! I did it so that I could buy some decent food for the local animal shelter!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> I filled out all the info, but then theres no list of retailers, just a link to their site, I know that theres a feed store 5 mins away that carries natura brands, I wonder why its not showing up.


Try clicking 'no' (instead of yes) when the pop-up asks if you want only secure info delivered.
I was having the same problem until I tried this.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> Thats odd I filled that out yesterday and I only got a coupon for 7 bucks off any bag.


They've changed it. The first time I filled it out (yesterday morning) it said I was getting a coupon for a free bag. I filled it out this morning (for my mom's dogs) and hers got this confirmation .....

Your coupon (for $7.00 off any 5lb or larger bag of Natura dry pet food) will be mailed within 10 working days.
We hope you and your pet continue to enjoy the natural benefits of Natura pet foods. If you have any questions about Natura Pet Products, please call us at 1-800-532-7261.
Please visit naturapet.com to learn more about the advantages of feeding your pet any of the Natura brands.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

thanks for the tip, it worked this time, I filled it out for my sisters pup and my friends dog who wants to switch from cesar.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I got the $7 off coupon too, but every little bit helps us so I'll take it. I didn't think to try it in my mother's name.....good idea. I can get a coupon for all my relatives!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

That's funny. I'm getting a coupon for a free bag. I wonder if it's done by area....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm getting a free bag coupon also, I put in other for what food do you feed, maybe thats why! I'll donate my bag to the rescue.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I think its a good idea to get these coupons and donate the food.... before P & G raids the shelters for "lab test mutts," they can at least feed them for free. :wink:


Only partially kidding. I think its a nice gesture to donate anything to local shelters.


----------



## m&mluvpugs (Feb 7, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Try clicking 'no' (instead of yes) when the pop-up asks if you want only secure info delivered.
> I was having the same problem until I tried this.


thanks for this... i was having the same issue


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I think the offer depends on the store. I also used my mom's address and picked a different store. One store gave me a free bag and the other gave me the $7 off.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You can choose a coupon for either dog food or cat food. So if you know of anyone with a cat, make sure you let them know.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Just got another free bag coupon that will be sent to my mother, I actually got her to start feeding Innova from the crap Nutro she was feeding before, can't quite convince her yet to change to Acana or Orijen because the poodle won't like it.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I live in a military neigborhood and it said my address isn't valid. oh well


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Definitely gonna get one of these for the local humane society pupsters!


----------

